# vikingdirect.ie 51'' Samsung for €6.49



## 10to1 (3 Mar 2013)

Has anyone ordered this. I just did and the order confirmation just came through. It worked out at €14 incl vat and delivery


----------



## mandelbrot (3 Mar 2013)

I chanced my arm when I saw your post, but there's no way it's gonna happen! Read the T&C's and you'll see they have a couple of outs, and also in the small print at the bottom of the order confirmation email.


----------



## Luternau (3 Mar 2013)

Site is down now. Keep us posted - doubt they will honour this. E & OE etc


----------



## mandelbrot (3 Mar 2013)

From their T&C's:
*15.* *VIKING RIGHT TO CANCEL OR VARY

*If:-​ (a)​ we are not able to supply any of the goods for genuine reasons          beyond our control, for instance, because we did not have the goods in          stock, or sufficient goods in stock to meet all our orders, and we are          not able to obtain the goods from our suppliers at all or in time to          meet the delivery timescales; or​ (b)​ our web site and/or ordering web pages contained any error,          including in relation to the description or price of any of the goods;          or​ (c)​ if any of the goods are not in stock or insufficient goods are in          stock to meet all our orders and cost of acquiring the goods to supply          to you is higher than when your order was submitted or the cost of          delivery is higher than when your order was submitted,
​ we shall be entitled to cancel the contract as a whole or in respect of          those goods, in which case we will offer you a full refund, and we may          also at the same time give you an offer to continue with your order          subject to variations, or give an alternative offer, in which case we          will identifying any changes to the goods, the price and delivery          charges, and delivery timescales, and we will state how long that offer          will remain open.  These will be your only remedies and claims against          us in such circumstances.​


----------



## 205GTI (4 Mar 2013)

Some food for thought!

M&S honoured same error on pricing error of tvs. All details can be found through a google search.

It is proof that if people get together, negative publicity is far worse than saving the costs o their mistake.


----------



## netz (4 Mar 2013)

I ordered 2 - for a total of €22 incl VAT and shipping!! - Dont believe I will actually get them, just chanced my arm as thousands of people did. Think some poor person will get sacked over this. Viking have several get out clauses on their web ordering - but also says once you get a confirmation email that the contract is formed. Think this is a great example of if something looks too good to be true, well it usually is!! Gave us all a bit of a boost though - bargain of the century!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2013)

I think it's no harm ordering these, but I don't think that Viking should be held responsible for a clerical error like this.  Anyone can make a mistake, and I don't think that the person who made the mistake should be fired either. 

Viking should put all the names of those who ordered one into a hat and meet 3 of the orders as a gesture of goodwill. 

brendan


----------



## mandelbrot (4 Mar 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I think it's no harm ordering these, but I don't think that Viking should be held responsible for a clerical error like this. Anyone can make a mistake, and I don't think that the person who made the mistake should be fired either.
> 
> Viking should put all the names of those who ordered one into a hat and meet 3 of the orders as a gesture of goodwill.
> 
> brendan


 
I hope you've emailed them to suggest that Brendan -I might still get one then! 

+1 to your other points; it would be a very unfair situation if they could be forced to honour these orders, and for some poor misfortunate to lose their job over it!


----------



## kol1965 (4 Mar 2013)

Did anyone who ordered that T.V. have their Visa/Laser Etc. Debited by Viking?
I ordered 2 of them, but don't have online banking for my Credit card and don't know if a debit was processed.


----------



## mandelbrot (4 Mar 2013)

kol1965 said:


> Did anyone who ordered that T.V. have their Visa/Laser Etc. Debited by Viking?
> I ordered 2 of them, but don't have online banking for my Credit card and don't know if a debit was processed.


 
I ordered using credit card and no money has been taken yet.

It doesn't make any difference if they take the money or not, they can still cancel the contract.


----------



## Luternau (4 Mar 2013)

According to boards.ie, Viking have stated they will not be honouring any orders.

I believe this matter will be aired on the Joe Duffy show today. Surely there are more important injustices that deserve air time than this one)


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Mar 2013)

[broken link removed].


----------



## rayn (4 Mar 2013)

Livewhine, like it's TV brother Frontwhine will cover anything if they think it will get an audience.


----------



## RonanC (4 Mar 2013)

This issue really needs to be clarified - for the protection of both sides at least. We see airlines, hotels and even restaurants offering genuine but crazy low prices for goods. How is a customer meant to know when a deal is not really a deal? 

I complained in the past to the National Consumer Agency and even further to the European Consumer Centre who both confirmed that once confirmation is recieved and payment accepted, a legally binding contract is entered into. A business can state whatever they like in their terms and conditions about pricing errors, the law is with the consumer. 

Both offices advised that you would need to take the case to either the Small Claims Court or through the European Small Claims Procedure.


----------



## RonanC (4 Mar 2013)

On the human error/pricing error - A simple way to solve this is to stop E-Commerce sites from taking upfront payments until stock availability/price can be confirmed. Then you don't have any contract issues.


----------



## Marion (4 Mar 2013)

alser said:
			
		

> Why isn't the standard contract "offer and acceptance" not come into affect here.




In general, an advertised price is an invitation to treat and if there is a mistake in pricing made that the seller does not need to accept the offer made. 

Marion


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2013)

Most quotes and terms and conditions used to have the expression "E.&O.E." at the foot of the page which meant "Errors and Omissions Excepted". 

I don't think that the invitation to treat issue is that relevant here. If I see a pair of shoes in the window for €10.50  and they should be €105, the shop assistant will see that and stop the transaction.  Online, the cash is taken so, in normal terms,consideration has been exchanged.

Brendan


----------



## Marion (4 Mar 2013)

Ok. But, the consumer still has a "cooling-off" period that is not generally given when visibly present to purchase - so has consideration actually taken place until the 7 days are over and can the seller reject the offer within this period?

Marion


----------



## 10to1 (4 Mar 2013)

I heard from Viking below. To be honest I didn't expect that they would honour it and my ccard doesn't show the transaction but they do say below that they will be refunding the card. I suppose the fact that they took the payment seems to negate any argument of 'an invitation to treat' and in my opinion there is a binding contract regardless of their terms and conditions but I wouldn't take it further as I know it's a genuine error on their part.

Dear Customer

I'm sorry we are unable to ship the above product at the price of €6.49 + VAT. This was a misprice on our website over the weekend and the item has been updated with the correct price of €649.00 + VAT.

I have asked our credit team to process a refund back to your card today. This should appear in your account within the next three working days.

In this instance, clause 15 of our terms and conditions stipulate Viking's right to cancel or vary an order if:

15 (b) our web site and/or ordering web pages contained any error, including in relation to the description or price of any of the goods;

I would like to offer my apologies for any inconvenience this has caused. 

Yours sincerely


Sean Bailey
Marketing Director UK & Ireland


----------



## Thekeithorl (4 Mar 2013)

I think the motive behind this whole topic is very questionable.
This morning on my way to work first thing I heard advertisements for the same company.
Came home from work and what catalogue was in my door? You guessed it! In my opinion it was a very well orchestrated mistake. The first time I ever went to their website was last night. They did not have time to rectify the mistake on the website but had enough time to get a catalogue in my mailbox first thing this morning! Imo they had enough time to do a pretty comprehensive advertising assault. I will be writing a strong letter to the asai and consumer affairs.
Fair enough no tv couldn't really care but I am peeved with the way I feel I have been used to collect important marketing and potential customer information.


----------



## Time (4 Mar 2013)

A viral marketing campaign at it's best.

Anyone who responded is now on the viking mailing list. Very handy for viking.


----------



## Thekeithorl (4 Mar 2013)

And that is wrong, fair enough they cancel the order but it really annoys me they may have engineered the whole thing to profit.


----------



## Dermot (4 Mar 2013)

I know nothing about this particular offer by Viking other than what I have read here but as there are a reasonably large outfit I think that as a gesture of good will towards those eagle eyed shoppers who spotted the deal and made a payment they should have offered to refund double the payment made. They might even do it yet and ring Joe Duffy or put it on Facebook and make themselves look good with a bit of "sales spiel" thrown.


----------



## The Oggster (5 Mar 2013)

Did everyone have to sign up to order a tv? I wonder how many of those thousdands will go back in and delete their account.

Their mailing list just gained a lot of new members


----------



## Leo (5 Mar 2013)

10to1 said:


> ...in my opinion there is a binding contract regardless of their terms and conditions


 
I'd like to hear from one of the legal expert on this one, but my take on it is their terms and conditions form part of the contract. 

For those who think this was a deliberate ploy, I seriously doubt a company of the size of VD (€30M turnover in 2011) would risk the reputational damage this is doing.


----------



## mf1 (5 Mar 2013)

"I'd like to hear from one of the legal expert on this one"

Your wish..............

There was no binding contract. No decent solicitor would take a case against Viking. No Judge would make an order compelling Viking to sell at that price. So, no-one is going to get anywhere except (maybe) by whining. And what on earth people are mouthing off about wanting their contracts honoured is waaaaaaaaaaaay beyond me! 

It's not the principle of the matter. It's not contract. It's just downright stupidity.

Although I do rather like the idea that it might have been a marketing ploy!

mf


----------



## RonanC (5 Mar 2013)

mf1 said:


> "I'd like to hear from one of the legal expert on this one"
> 
> Your wish..............
> 
> ...


 
From my post above, 




> The National Consumer Agency and the European Consumer Centre both confirmed that once confirmation is recieved and payment accepted, a legally binding contract is entered into. A business can state whatever they like in their terms and conditions about pricing errors, the law is with the consumer.
> 
> Both offices advised that you would need to take the case to either the Small Claims Court or through the European Small Claims Procedure.


----------



## oldnick (5 Mar 2013)

Both consumer bodies gave bad advice as it is clearly established that a mistake does have relevance in contract law (of many differing legal jurisdictions), especially if the "non-mistaken" party should have had reasonable doubts about the price.
Advising people to pursue this matter thru the courts shows an ignorance that  borders on the irresponsible.

*No* reasonable person could have been without doubts or suspicions regarding a six euro price on a TV such as this one.

Even the dodgy guy who whispers in one's ear that he's got a great deal on a TV wouldn't be selling it so cheaply.

Most people knew this was an innocent mistake and tried to exploit it, regardless of the loss to the company. It seems to be the belief of normally good honest people that  the retailer should be punished/penalised for making such a mistake- and that they, the honest customer, should get away with their almost free purchase.

Is that what you believe,Ronan ?


----------



## Time (5 Mar 2013)

Let this be a lesson not to accept everything the NCA says as gospel.


----------



## Leo (6 Mar 2013)

mf1 said:


> Your wish..............


 
Thanks MF1, good post!


----------

